# quick set up/clean up spray set up?



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Lets say you have just one or two 6 or more panel doors that you want to paint. is there a good set up for just knocking out a couple doors that is easy enough to set and clean up that it would be worth it as opposed to brushing them?
The reason I am asking is because I got worked by a couple of 9 panel doors today and they were a different color than the siding and trim so it didn't seem worth it to set up my airless or my FP395 for a pint of paint worth of painting.

would something from wagners hvlp be practical for something like this? I have used up my sprayer budget for the year :yes: so trying to keep it economical.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

if the doors take two coats it better to spray if the paint is latex it is a bitch shooting with hvlp


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

Either an HVLP or a cup gun setup would work for that situation. The problem with the HVLP is that unless your are using a 5-stage unit, you will end up thinning the paint too much to be practical. If you have a compressor, a small cup gun might be the answer and there are some really inexpensive ones out there that do a pretty good job. I know Binks has come out with the SV50 series that seems to be a really good gun at a great price.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

I have used a cup gun and compressor for years for this situation. Get a decent gun with a minimum 2 horse compressor. Latex--cut with Flotroel and a tiny bit of water.

Oil--Especially for metal or composite doors--Cut with laquer thinner. You will come out with a car finish if the doors are new. Do not back brush--laquer cut paint dries almost on contact.

Additionally--make sure you are as dust free as possible--overspary can be substanial. Do a quick experiment on cardboard for right paint consistency and pattern

JTP


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

At the risk of seeming rude, why don't you improve your skills to the point you can brush 1-2 doors quickly, cleanly and efficiently?

I can paint two doors in about the same time (if not faster), then I can get out a spray rig, set it up, spray 1-2 doors, clean it up and put it away.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> At the risk of seeming rude, why don't you improve your skills to the point you can brush 1-2 doors quickly, cleanly and efficiently?
> 
> I can paint two doors in about the same time (if not faster), then I can get out a spray rig, set it up, spray 1-2 doors, clean it up and put it away.


I am talking about the pressed metal doors with no fake wood look. You have to make up where the panels would be if it were wood and when it has 9 tediously small panels, brush is not fun. 6 panel or less, especially real wood no problem. I also have been trying to use latex for entry doors due to sun exposure and yellowing with oils. It just does not flow out the same. I should have tried some latex xtender but forgot it. On the metal doors, sometimes they just look nicer keeping the sprayed looked (although the ones from the OP had been rolled with a wienie foam roller poorly and already had some texture)


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> At the risk of seeming rude, why don't you improve your skills to the point you can brush 1-2 doors quickly, cleanly and efficiently?
> 
> I can paint two doors in about the same time (if not faster), then I can get out a spray rig, set it up, spray 1-2 doors, clean it up and put it away.


I will not brush new metal doors or previously sprayed doors with no brush marks. Spraying, for me, is far superior. The customer is paying for my time and even two doors, priced correctly, is profitable. It takes me about 20 minutes to break down, clean, and reassemble my little cup gun unit. 

Sure--using thinner for cleaning is a hassle, but I've used to that. Using water for latex clean up is only slighly less time consuming.

JTP

JTP


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JTP said:


> Sure--using thinner for cleaning is a hassle, but I've used to that. Using water for latex clean up is only slighly less time consuming.


Water usually takes a little longer to clean but is less hassle for sure. 
JTP what are you using to power your cup gun? A compressor or a turbine?


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Water usually takes a little longer to clean but is less hassle for sure.
> JTP what are you using to power your cup gun? A compressor or a turbine?



Any old 2 horse, or better, compressor. I don't have an HVLP system.

JTP


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Right on, thanks JTP


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Right on, thanks JTP


Don't know mcuh, but what I know, I know! :blink:


----------

